# rootfs & /dev/root?

## Simba7

I know this topic probably has been covered here.. somewhere.. But here it goes..

I recently rebuilt all my boxes with the latest ~x86 build. They all work perfectly, but I noticed something I've never seen before.

I went to do a "df" and seen this:

```
rootfs                56355776    716448  55639328   2% /

/dev/root             56355776    716448  55639328   2% /
```

Is this normal? I checked with my ol' Portage Server (P233MMX w/kernel 2.6.29) and it's on there, too.

----------

## Rexilion

Mine looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> ronald@Charlie ~ $ df
> 
> Bestandssysteem     1K-blokken  Gebruikt Beschikbr Geb% Aangekoppeld op
> 
> /dev/sda1             15615196   6204312   8617680  42% /
> ...

 

How do you boot your kernel? With or without an init? If yes, please show me your init  :Smile:  .

----------

## krinn

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Mine looks like this:
> 
> tmpfs                   480284        12    480272   1% /tmp
> 
> 

 

lmao, yours looks bork  :Very Happy: 

 *fstab wrote:*   

> # glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 
> 
> # POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).
> 
> # (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will
> ...

 

 */usr/src/linux/Documentation/filesystems/ramfs-rootfs-initramfs.txt wrote:*   

> Rootfs is a special instance of ramfs (or tmpfs, if that's enabled), which is always present in 2.6 systems.
> 
> 

 

so except if your glibc < 2.2 and kernel < 2.6 you have something wrong

(on a more serious note i suppose just mounting your tmpfs to /dev/shm will correct that)

----------

## Rexilion

 *krinn wrote:*   

> lmao, yours looks bork 

 

 :Surprised:  you are right, but I thought it was always silently mounted if not specified by /etc/fstab. I added it now, but I can tell you I never had any problems that seem to be fixed by this   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Xevious

I have the same problem.

I recently updated some packages (udev,baselayout,sysvinit,openrc, etc...) and it changed the behavior. Here is some example DF output:

```

root@gentoo: 12:37 AM :~# df -H

Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs                 129G    57G    73G  44% /

/dev/root              129G    57G    73G  44% /

rc-svcdir              1.1M   197k   852k  19% /lib/rc/init.d

udev                    11M   181k    11M   2% /dev

tmpfs                   13G      0    13G   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdd1               36T    17T    20T  46% /data

osol:/data              18T    15T   2.8T  84% /osol

myth:/tv               3.5T   3.4T   142G  96% /myth

myth:/tv/video         750G   730G    20G  98% /myth/video

myth:/tv/video/750     750G   729G    21G  98% /myth/video/750

box:/data              8.9T   7.9T   1.1T  89% /colo

root@gentoo: 12:37 AM :~# ls -lsah /dev/root

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2010-07-12 17:09 /dev/root -> sdc1

root@gentoo: 12:37 AM :~# 

```

Anyone know how to get the old behavior back?

I am not using an initramfs.

----------

## krinn

it's normal and nothing is wrong there in case you didn't catch it yet.

and if you really don't want that "name change" you already know the solve.

 *Quote:*   

>  updated some packages (udev,baselayout,sysvinit,openrc, etc...) and it changed the behavior

 

----------

## Xevious

 *krinn wrote:*   

> it's normal and nothing is wrong there in case you didn't catch it yet.
> 
> and if you really don't want that "name change" you already know the solve.
> 
>  *Quote:*    updated some packages (udev,baselayout,sysvinit,openrc, etc...) and it changed the behavior 

 

Well more than anything is the problem that root is listed twice and the scripts I have for calculating disk usage over all mounted file-systems are now not accurate and I will have to modify the scripts which is quite annoying.

Unfortunately downgrading the packages isn't really an option. They were no longer in portage and even rsyncing some of the portage dirs from an old comp that did not have an emerge --sync ran on it in a long time and re-installing the old packages caused my machine to no longer boot.

There has to be some way to get rid of this behavior? Does anyone know what specific package caused this change?

----------

